# Sîon Corn



## Rhisiart (Dec 22, 2006)

Santa Claus (Sîon Corn in Welsh) was for 700 hundred years draped in a green coat with white furry trimmings. Then Coca Cola came along in 1901 and marketed Santa with a red coat.

Is it time to change him back to green?


----------



## simbalala (Dec 22, 2006)

In the U.S. that suggestion would be construed as an act of war (against Christmas).


----------



## bbloke (Dec 22, 2006)

simbalala said:


> In the U.S. that suggestion would be construed as an act of war (against Christmas).


Or against Coca-Cola?


----------



## reed (Jan 10, 2007)

And Pepsi...nobody says a word!


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 13, 2007)

reed said:


> And Pepsi...nobody says a word!


They never do.


----------



## reed (Feb 21, 2007)

and Root Beer with a scoop of vanila ice cream on top? Ha!!!!


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 21, 2007)

MacDonalds used to sell root beer in the UK. Not anymore. Great shame (their burgers are crap though).


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 22, 2007)

In Austria McDonalds has really good burgers, why are those in the UK crap?


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 22, 2007)

Over priced, over salted and over here.

Give me a Wendy's burger any day.


----------



## reed (Feb 22, 2007)

screw the burgers, I would love a root beer or cherry coke.


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 22, 2007)

You'd be hard pressed to beat Jambalaya, washed down with a root beer.


----------



## Qion (Feb 22, 2007)

I want a big, greasy, delicious Wendey's classic double now...

EDIT: Got it.... bwa haha. I felt so bad I did 100 pushups... like it's going to help.


----------



## reed (Feb 23, 2007)

No, I'm sorry, the best thing in the UK is a good fish n' chips. A good chipper, what. And in newspaper, please. If it's just off the boat (Stornaway, Hebrides, 1977) theeee tops! Who cares if the pub is closed now.


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 23, 2007)

reed said:


> No, I'm sorry, the best thing in the UK is a good fish n' chips. A good chipper, what. And in newspaper, please. If it's just off the boat (Stornaway, Hebrides, 1977) theeee tops! Who cares if the pub is closed now.


In 1991 I went into a Edinburgh chippy in George Street (visiting the Fringe Festival) and ordered an pizza with anchovies and pepperoni. It was cooked to perfection within fifteen minutes. Then the gaffer dropped it into the deep fat fryer for three minutes.

I still feel nauseous thinking about it (mind you I ate it).


----------



## reed (Feb 24, 2007)

Go to the Western Isles and make a report for me....for a good Chipper that is.
Thanks.
  Pizza in boiling oil? Talk about nutty Brit food. Holy smoke.


----------



## Qion (Feb 24, 2007)

...has anyone ever eaten an entire deep-fried pizza and surived? I submit they have not!


----------



## bbloke (Feb 24, 2007)

I suspect they have!  

It's the deep fried Mars bars that seemed particularly odd to me...

I have to agree, I love root beer, and wish it was easier to find a decent one in the UK.


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 25, 2007)

Qion said:


> ...has anyone ever eaten an entire deep-fried pizza and surived? I submit they have not!


I did indeed survive one, but I have never really recovered from the experience.


----------



## Qion (Feb 25, 2007)

rhisiart said:


> I did indeed survive one, but I have never really recovered from the experience.



You're a grizzly man!


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 25, 2007)

At least in appearence, this is true!


----------



## reed (Feb 26, 2007)

Next time you do house painting. Re-doing the kitchen, what. You take a break but you still have paint on your hands. You haven't cleaned it all off with white spirits....but seeing how you are hungry you head down to the local Kentucky Fried Chicken. A few wings and thighs. You chomp on them and your hunger has gone but check it out..... so is the rest of the paint on your hands. Better then White Spirits.


----------

